# HDD détecté illisible + Utilitaire de disque qui tourne en rond



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je me suis permise de m'inscrire sur ce forum et de créer ce sujet car voilà maintenant quelques jours que l'un de mes deux disques dur externe fait des siennes et que je ne parviens plus à le lire 
Aussi bien sur mon iMac que sur mon Macbook Pro, celui-ci est détecté par Finder mais lorsque je clique dessus pour accéder à mes fichiers, la page reste vide !

J'ai bien évidemment essayé de passer par l'Utilitaire de disques pour régler le problème mais encore une fois, lorsque mon disque dur est connecté, l'utilitaire tourne en rond et m'affiche continuellement "Chargement de disques". Au bout d'un temps, le disque s'éjecte tout seul et je reçois le message d'erreur comme quoi il n'a pas été éjecté correctement.

Je suis vraiment embêtée car je souhaiterais absolument récupérer mes données mais je ne sais vraiment plus comment m'y prendre 

Y-a-t-il quelque chose que je puisse faire ?

Je suis tombée sur un sujet un peu similaire au mien qui date d'il y a plus d'un an où il avait fallu passer par le Terminal pour détecter le problème mais n'étant pas suffisamment douée en la matière pour comprendre si le problème est le même, j'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas d'avoir créé ce nouveau sujet.

Dans l'attente de vos questions et réponses, je vous transmets déjà les infos de mon Terminal après un *diskutil list *(comme cela était demandé sur l'autre sujet).

Last login: Sat Jun 24 15:34:19 on console​
iMac-de-Aurelie-....:~ aurelie_....$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.5 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS AURELIE HDD             1.5 TB     disk1s2


iMac-de-Aurelie-....:~ aurelie_....$ 

 Merci d'avance et très bon week-end à tous ! 

Aurélie.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

Bonjour *Aurélie
*
C'est le disque *1* portant le volume *AURELIE HDD* qui te cause des soucis ?

Je te propose de vérifier / réparer ses paramètres logiques. Pour cela > tu peux passer l'une après l'autre (en copier-coller direct) les commandes :



```
diskutil repairDisk disk1
```


qui va vérifier / réparer la *table de partition GUID* du disque. Un message va te demander si tu veux poursuivre au risque de reformater la partition *EFI disk1s1* --> tu tapes *y* (*y*es) dans la fenêtre du Terminal et tu re-valides la commande.


```
diskutil umount force disk1s2
```


qui va démonter de force le volume *AURELIE HDD* sans éjecter le disque


```
diskutil repairVolume disk1s2
```


qui va vérifier / réparer le *système de fichiers JHFS+* en charge du volume *AURELIE HDD*

=> tu n'as qu'à poster les 2 tableaux de réparation retournés. Presse d'abord le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu *</> Code* > colle les tableaux dans la fenêtre *Code* > *Insérer* [ce type de présentation fenêtré économise de l'affichage de page pour de longs tableaux).

Tu peux aussi détacher le DDE (si le volume *AURELIE HDD* n'a pas été remonté _in fine_) > le ré-attacher > re-tester.


----------



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Effectivement c'est bien le volume AURELIE HDD qui me pose problème.

Je te remercie pour tous tes conseils mais j'aurais voulu savoir avant d'essayer quelconque manipulation si cela ne risquait pas d'effacer toutes mes données ? Car en ce qui me concerne, celles ci sont vraiment plus importantes que la réparation du disque en lui-même donc s'il y a le moindre risque, je préfère d'abord trouver un moyen de les récupérer... 

Encore merci !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

Les commandes de réparation données n'effacent pas le disque ni ne reformatent le volume.

Tu peux passer d'abord la commande (purement informative) :

```
df -H
```
 (en mettant le *H* en majuscule)


qui va retourner la mesure des espaces : total > occupé > libre pour tous les volumes montés.

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici ce tableau --> c'est pour savoir combien il y a de données actuellement dans le volume *AURELIE HDD*.


----------



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

Ok merci beaucoup pour les explications !

Voici ce que cela m'indique après le code *df -H*


```
iMac-de-Aurelie-...:~ aurelie_...$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    499G   262G   237G    53% 1375433 4293591846    0%   /
devfs           189k   189k     0B   100%     640          0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
/dev/disk1s2    101M    50M    50M    51%    1460 4294965819    0%   /Volumes/DiskDrill
/dev/disk2s2    1.5T   918G   582G    62%  397575 4294569704    0%   /Volumes/AURELIE HDD 2
iMac-de-Aurelie-...:~ aurelie_...$
```

P.S : je viens d'installer DiskDrill, pour voir un peu s'il y a moyen de récupérer quelque chose


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

Tu as *918 Go* de données dans le volume *AURELIE HDD* (dont je me demande bien pourquoi il est indexé avec un chiffre *2*). Pour sauvegarder ce paquet > il faudrait un autre DDE avec un volume de *1 To*.

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil umount force disk1s2
diskutil repairVolume disk1s2
diskutil mount disk1s2
```


qui vont démonter le volume > vérifier / réparer le système de fichiers qui le gère > remonter le volume

=> tu n'as qu'à poster l'affichage de la vérification pour voir de qui est dit.


----------



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

Pour l'instant je ne possède évidemment pas d'autre DDE d'un volume similaire mais par contre je viens tout juste d'obtenir un compte Cloud d'1 To. Est-ce que cela peut faire l'affaire en attendant ou cela doit-il obligatoirement passer par un DDE ?

Puis-je quand même passer les commandes ci-dessus pour le moment ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

Charger dans le nuage *916 Go* de données va prendre un temps fou.

Pas de problème pour les commandes. C'est pour voir si le système de fichiers ne comporte pas des erreurs.

Si tu as lancé «Safari» (sinon lance-le) > fais un *⌘O* (*cmd O*) qui ouvre une fenêtre de navigation locale > navigue à ton volume *AURELIE HDD* => est-ce que tes dossiers / fichiers sont affichés graphiquement par le navigateur ?


----------



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

Oui j'imagine bien que ce sera très long mais si c'est le seul moyen pour tout récupérer, je prends quand même ! 

Comme pour le Finder, Safari me détecte le disque dur dans la fenêtre de navigation locale, mais aucun fichier/dossier ne s'affiche. J'ai une petite icône en bas à gauche qui mouline dans le vide, indéfiniment...

Je me suis décidée à passer les trois commandes et voici le résultat : 


```
Last login: Sat Jun 24 19:11:18 on ttys000
iMac-de-Aurelie-....:~ aurelie_....$ diskutil umount force disk1s2
Volume AURELIE HDD on disk1s2 timed out while waiting to unmount
iMac-de-Aurelie-....:~ aurelie_....$ diskutil repairVolume disk1s2
Error starting file system repair for (bad disk ref): Disk object invalid or unable to serialize (-69810)
iMac-de-Aurelie-....:~ aurelie_....$ diskutil mount disk1s2
Volume AURELIE HDD on disk1s2 mounted
iMac-de-Aurelie-....:~ aurelie_....$
```

Ca n'a pas l'air très réjouissant, surtout que mon disque n'arrête pas de s'éjecter tout seul toutes les 5 minutes quand j'essaye de lui faire faire quelque chose


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

La commande de démontage a échoué : délai imparti à l'opération dépassé. C'était pour faciliter l'examen du système de fichiers > car le volume qu'il gère doit être démonté au préalable.

La commande de vérification a échoué avant même qu'il n'ait été nécessaire de démonter le volume  > le motif [*Disk object invalid or unable to serialize*] m'est inconnu : je ne sais pas l'interpréter (sinon que c'est un message d'échec d'entrée de jeu).

La commande de remontage a eu d'autant moins de problème à passer que le volume n'avait pas été démonté.
Tout cela témoigne d'un poblème assez drastique > mais que je ne cerne pas spécifiquement.

----------

Si tu passes la commande (informative - le "*l*" de "*l*s" est la minuscule de la lettre "*L*") :

```
ls /Volumes/"AURELIE HDD"
```


censée retourner la liste des objets présents au 1er degré dans l'espace-racine du volume

--> est-ce qu'un tableau s'affiche ou est-ce que la commande plante ?

----------

Par ailleurs > comment ton DDE est-il alimenté ? - par secteur ou directement par le Mac ? - si tu avais un hub alimenté par secteur > est-ce que les problèmes persistent en y attachant le DDE ?


----------



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

Ca ne m'affiche pas grand chose...


```
Last login: Sat Jun 24 20:32:38 on ttys000
iMac-de-Aurelie-....:~ aurelie_....$ ls /Volumes/"AURELIE HDD"
Applications
iMac-de-Aurelie-...:~ aurelie_...$
```

Et mon DDE est directement branché sur l'iMac, il ne passe par aucun hub.
Je l'ai essayé sur différents ports USB ainsi que sur les 3 Mac dont je dispose à la maison mais rien n'y fait


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

La commande *ls* arrive à trouver un seul objet (un dossier *Applications*) > puis avorte.

Tu peux toujours tenter un :

```
ls /Volumes/"AURELIE HDD"/Applications
```
 pour voir si le tableau du contenu du dossier est retourné.

Une possibilité est que le système de fichiers qui définit le volume montable sur la partition *disk1s2* soit gravement corrompu. Avec par exemple un fichier du catalogue comportant des erreurs qui empêcheraient de pouvoir atteindre la plus grande partie des données.

De quels types sont principalement tes données : photos ? vidéos ?


----------



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

```
Last login: Sat Jun 24 21:21:59 on ttys000
iMac-de-Aurelie-...:~ aurelie_....$ ls /Volumes/"AURELIE HDD"/Applications
Keynote.app
iMac-de-Aurelie-...:~ aurelie_...$
```

  

En effet, il y a principalement des photos et vidéos.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

Une seule application identifiée dans le dossier. Le volume a beau être monté > les fichiers contenus ne sont pas trouvables.


Si le système de fichiers est gravement corrompu > et s'il est impossible à réparer > une solution pour récupérer les documents images et vidéos serait d'utiliser un logiciel de récupération de données comme ☞*Data Rescue 4*☜.

Car ce type de logiciel est capable de scanner les blocs de la partition sans tenir compte du système de fichiers gestionnaire du volume > pour y identifier les suites de blocs correspondant à des fichiers. Il peut même récupérer ces fichiers en conservant leurs noms et l'arborescence des dossiers de rangement avec leurs intitulés.

Le double inconvénient de cette possibilité est le coût de l'application et celui d'un DDE dans le volume duquel auraient à être récupérés les fichiers de la source.


----------



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces explications.
Je vais regarder un peu ce que donne ce logiciel de récupération avant de prendre une décision et je vais également prendre contact avec un informaticien de ma région pour connaitre son "diagnostic"....


----------



## Yuls (24 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir,

Par curiosité, quelle est la marque et la référence du disque dur externe qui pose problème ?
Sauf erreur, cette info n'est pas mentionnée dans les posts précédents.

++


----------



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir,

Il s'agit d'un II FREECOM 
Mobile Drive Classic III de 1,5 To
P/N : 56253


----------



## Yuls (24 Juin 2017)

Le disque dur est connecté comment à la machine, avec un câble pieuvre qui prend 2 ports USB du Mac ?


----------



## cda685 (24 Juin 2017)

Non pas du tout, c'est un cable on ne peut plus classique, connecté directement à UN SEUL des 4 ports USB à l'arrière de mon iMac.


----------



## Yuls (24 Juin 2017)

cda685 a dit:


> surtout que mon disque n'arrête pas de s'éjecter tout seul toutes les 5 minutes quand j'essaye de lui faire faire quelque chose



Déjà ça ce n'est pas normal le fait qu'il se déconnecte sans crier gare, surement un problème physique, soit le câble, un faux contact dans la prise, ou carrément le bridge USB/SATA dans le boitier FREECOM qui pose problème.

Je me demande si le boitier est démontable et si le disque dur est transférable dans un autre boitier vide externe 2,5" en USB  pour au moins récupérer le disque dur et son contenu


----------



## cda685 (25 Juin 2017)

Alors là, ça dépasse vraiment mon domaine de compétences :/
Je le mentionnerai à un informaticien cette semaine, voir s'il peut faire quelque chose. Je croise les doigts !


----------



## Yuls (25 Juin 2017)

On croise les doigts !


----------



## cda685 (25 Juin 2017)

Je pense qu'il y a effectivement un problème de câblage dans tout ça...
J'ai eu la surprise ce matin en essayant encore une fois de le brancher de voir tous mes dossiers apparaitre !!
Naturellement, pas moyen de les ouvrir et au bout de quelques minutes il s'est encore "éjecté" tout seul mais au moins, ça me réconforte dans l'idée qu'il y aura peut-être moyen de récupérer mes données !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2017)

*Aurélie*

C'est un peu l'hésitation que j'ai depuis le début : problème logiciel (système de fichiers corrompu) ou problème matériel (boîtier ou transmission du câble).

Les deux suggestions de *Yuls*  sont praticables sans grands frais :


attacher le boîtier au Mac par un *câble USB en Y* (tu peux en voir de diverses sortes sur cette page d'Amazon : ☞*Câble USB en Y*☜ - il faut tenir compte du type de port USB sur le boîtier). 2 ports USB du Mac sont utilisés en branchement > l'un servant à l'alimentation électrique et l'autre à la transmission des données du disque.


ouvrir le boîtier > extraire le disque (en fait l'enveloppe métallique rectangulaire de protection au format 2,5 pouces : le disque est dedans) > le loger dans un *boîtier USB pour disque 2,5* (tu en as un échantillonnage sur cette page de MacWay : ☞*Boîtier disque dur 2,5"*☜).

=> le câble en Y peut corriger une défaillance d'alimentation électrique > si ça ne marchait pas --> un boîtier USB peut corriger une défaillance du boîtier d'origine.


----------



## cda685 (25 Juin 2017)

Je prends bien note de tous vos conseils, merci beaucoup


----------



## Yuls (25 Juin 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> attacher le boîtier au Mac par un *câble USB en Y* (tu peux en voir de diverses sortes sur cette page d'Amazon : ☞*Câble USB en Y*☜ - il faut tenir compte du type de port USB sur le boîtier). 2 ports USB du Mac sont utilisés en branchement > l'un servant à l'alimentation électrique et l'autre à la transmission des données du disque.



J'ai eu le phénomène contraire. Sur un graveur de CD externe USB Samsung SE-S084D, l'utilisation du câble USB en Y (livré d'origine) me posait problème (branché sur un Hub USB 3.0 à mon MBP mi-2012) comme les symptômes de déconnexion (et le CD/DVD ne montait pas sur le bureau). J'ai remplacé ce câble en Y par un cable USB avec un seul port, et plus de soucis ! (pour l'instant)
Les problèmes d'alimentation et de reconnaissance des périphériques externes en USB c'est assez prise de tête, c'est au cas par cas selon les marques.


----------



## Yuls (26 Juin 2017)

En jettant un oeil chez Amazon, pas mal d'avis positifs concernant ce disque dur Freecom, mais aussi quelques avis négatifs qui ne sont pas anodins :

https://www.amazon.fr/Freecom-Mobil...tBy=recent&pageNumber=1&filterByStar=critical


----------



## doczlu (27 Juin 2017)

J'aurais tendance à conseiller un changement de boitier.
J'ai eu 2 disques Lacie qui me posait problème, l'un en USB et l'autre en réseau. Ejections intempestives ou données qui disparaissaient sur la version réseau mais que je pouvais heureusement récupérer en faisant un reset de l'appareil.
J'ai retiré ces disques des boitiers (pas évident d'ailleurs, je ne tire pas mon chapeau au designer) et je les utilise maintenant dans des docks. Et bien plus aucun soucis depuis. Il y a pas mal de choix chez Macway et à tous les prix.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2017)

Nous sommes nombreux à avoir acheter et utiliser ce type de boitier précis… https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...m-slate-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp.html …et à ce jour, personne n'a jamais mentionné le moindre problème. Certes, il est plus cher, mais au moins nous allons le garder des années sans problème.


----------



## doczlu (27 Juin 2017)

C'est justement des docks et boitiers Storeva que j'ai acheté pour remplacer les boitiers des Lacie donc je partage ce choix aussi.


----------

